# Thyroid Nodule 241.0 vs 237.4



## wbell74 (May 24, 2013)

I am new to general/ vascular surgury - When you see "thyroid nodule" on an encounter or indication for a biopsy or neck U/S, I am inclined to use 241.0 since we have no results to say otherwise . However , an experienced coder in my group uses 237.4 . 

What is your opinion and what do you use ? And why do you use it ?

Thank you  for the clarification .


----------



## Sandy@8567 (May 24, 2013)

If you do not have any pathology or documentation suggesting neoplasm....then 241.0 would be appropriate.....


----------



## wbell74 (May 28, 2013)

*Neoplasm- thyroid Nodule*

At what point , would you move to a Neoplasm code for a thyroid nodule? After the pathology report ? 

This is valid for lesions- what qualifies them to be grouped in the Neoplasm catagory?

Thank you for all your clarification !


----------

